# Earwax removal



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Im using qtips ..So far its been okay.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That's nice. . .you or the dog? 

Really, be careful with q-tips. If you stick them in too deep or your dog shakes her head while you have one in there, you can cause injury. For general swabbing, a cotton ball is good. If your dog has a lot of ear wax, it could be a sign of allergies. Usually food allergies.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't use q tips. It's too easy for the dog to move, and you will puncture the eardrum.


----------



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

So...anyone have any advice for helping my dog to like getting his ears cleaned? I bought the cleaner in the bottle, but he HATES having it put in. He's only 6 mo. old...I'm trying to be patient, but I've never had a dog with so much fur before, and I'm told his ears have to have constant vigilance. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Warm the bottle under running hot water while you turn the bottle over (twirl it so the liquid gently warms and mixes). Then sit puppy in between your legs with his butt towards your crotch. Hold bottle in one hand and dog's chest with the other. Use the heel of your hand holding the ear drops to massage base of ear, then squeeze in drops into ear and massage base of the ear firmly. Make sure you don't touch dropper bottle to the ear. Then repeat with other ear. Then after dog shakes his head, wipe residue with a kleenex/cotton balls.

Do not put cold drops in the ear as it hurts, and will really annoy your dog.

Massage his ears as often as you can, and give him treats for it.

A good quality dog food can reduce ear infections. Go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and find a 5 star or better food. If you aren't using a quality food, switch. Switch gradually, over a 2 week period, adding a little more new food to his old food each day.


----------



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

Spotted nikes;

I'm laughing because your instructions are so good, but so--impossible. Well...maybe not impossible. Tweed is a 6 mo. puppy, he weighs over 20 pounds, and his ears are the size of dinner plates--the hair on them would stuff a small pillow! Just getting his ears out of the way so that I have access to the canal is a major undertaking--and I won't mention the likelihood that he would sit still between my legs, even with me holding onto his chest.

Still...I'll try it. I have tried warming the drops, but it didn't seem to help. He doesn't mind having his ears touched or massaged...just hates the drops.

Thanks for the dog food website. That should prove very interesting.


----------

